# Database Discussions > MySQL >  php cookie won't pass variable to next page

## ITdevGirl

echo "<form action='deleteJobs.php' method='post'><button>Delete</button></form></tr>\n";
this is where i am sending the forum but the cookie from the page of this form doesn't pass to the deleteJobs.php page...

----------


## RockManFree

> echo "<form action='deleteJobs.php' method='post'><button>Delete</button></form></tr>\n";
> this is where i am sending the forum but the cookie from the page of this form doesn't pass to the deleteJobs.php page...


Did you find a solution to your question?

----------


## MarkWise

> Did you find a solution to your question?





> echo "<form action='deleteJobs.php' method='post'><button>Delete</button></form></tr>\n";
> this is where i am sending the forum but the cookie from the page of this form doesn't pass to the deleteJobs.php page...


If either of you figured out how to fix this can you post it here. I want it to pass information from a cookie on to a second page.

----------

